
Gene editing to stop Lyme disease: caution is warranted - montalbano
https://www.statnews.com/2019/08/22/gene-editing-to-stop-lyme-disease-caution-is-warranted/
======
montalbano
Also a longer journal (open access) paper written by the same author:

[https://academic.oup.com/bioscience/article/69/9/746/5543171](https://academic.oup.com/bioscience/article/69/9/746/5543171)

